# Any interest in a sign like this?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I am actually in the business of printing signs like these. I really like the idea of this one, and was wondering if anyone else might be interested? If so, we can create some custom artwork on this end, and keep them affordable for all.

Looking to gauge interest at this point. Cost would be approx. $15 per sign - even less with more interest.

If interested, let me know! It's going to take a few guys to make it affordable.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

What material do you print on and how weatherproof?


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

like it!!!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

After giving this some thought, I think we're better off buying these 1-off some place online. I can make them using any material but to keep costs low, we might as well deal with someone who is printing hundreds or thousands of them already.

Here is the google search I used to find them... and similar product:

nothing inside is worth dying for - Google Search


----------

